# Sorry



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn guys thanks for helping me out. I dunno I have to think over this mod thing during the summer. Someone who is more active should mod. I have football and partying during the summer. I'll try to be more active, but sorry for not.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

That's okay. Besides, I think a mod-lapse is the least of our worries right now.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

kekai - what position do you play in football? and are you keeping your grades up enough to stay eligible?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> kekai - what position do you play in football? and are you keeping your grades up enough to stay eligible?


Lol. Yea I'm barely getting by so I can play. I hope i did good on my finals. I playing H this year, Its sorrta like slot.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I should have tossed up a simple game 2 thread up there. I have been absolutely slammed at work lately during the day. If any of you regular posters ever see an obvious thread omission - like a game thread - go ahead and start one. Thank you.


G-Force


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

G-Force said:


> I should have tossed up a simple game 2 thread up there. I have been absolutely slammed at work lately during the day. If any of you regular posters ever see an obvious thread omission - like a game thread - go ahead and start one. Thank you.
> 
> 
> G-Force


I don't know if they minded a game thread not being there last night, but I know spurs fans didn't mind. Most of the suns fans just jumped into the spurs game thread, which really helped our rejuvination effort for the spurs board :biggrin: A big thanks to all the suns fans who posted in the spurs game thread, and please feel free to post in there as much as ya'll like. I feel I must warn you though, beware of homerism :biggrin:


----------

